# omg.. I want to do this look for my bday!! Help on what eyeshadows she's wearing!! :)



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 8, 2008)

I know these are all MAC- it is in the MAC fan's group on myspace- she posted the picture... and she works for MAC (I can tell from her other pics.. im not a stalker lmao)... and my God she has some friggin gorgeous looks!!!

here's one..







And then here's another one that i think is simular.. (on the right)






Helppppp please!! I totally want to know what she's wearing! Its GORGEOUS!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

It is very pretty...Why didn't you just ask her


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe gesso, carbon and espresso? It looks sort of like toned down new york apple lipstick on her lips.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_It is very pretty...Why didn't you just ask her_

 

Wow. That would be the smart thing to do, huh? 

Tish- can you come live with me and whenever im lacking common sense .... tell me what the hell to do? please?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

^^^ On my way....Just because I love babies!!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 8, 2008)

vanilla e/s on the lid, cork e/s & saddle e/s in the crease, shroom e/s to highlight the browbone and lots of blacktrack f/l for the first photo, i'm gonna guess.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

let us know what she says she is wearing!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 8, 2008)

i def will 4 sure...hopefully she answers!!!!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_i def will 4 sure...hopefully she answers!!!!_

 
And does she do tuts on YouTube?


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 8, 2008)

that's a pretty look! i know shroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must be in there somewhere.


----------



## MACisME (Nov 8, 2008)

1st one looks like brule on lid, dark edge in the crease, and shroom as a highlight.
2nd looks like malt on the lid, cut with a greyish pencil, and and that blended out with espresso in the crease. blacktrack to line in both and #3 lashes in both.


----------



## missbliss2 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would like to know what lashes she's wearing, so pretty!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_i def will 4 sure...hopefully she answers!!!!_

 
If she answers I'd love to know! Those are gorgeous looks!


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 8, 2008)

let us know what she says


----------



## xpucu (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah we will wait lol


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 8, 2008)

whats the link to her myspace page?


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_whats the link to her myspace page?_

 

Its actually facebook.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_1st one looks like brule on lid, dark edge in the crease, and shroom as a highlight.
2nd looks like malt on the lid, cut with a greyish pencil, and and that blended out with espresso in the crease. blacktrack to line in both and #3 lashes in both._

 

wow awesome!! Thank you so much! I hope youre right because i have a lot of those colors... maybe i can sub embark for espresso though...?


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Its actually facebook._

 
What's the group called? I NEED to join!

Is it MAC Addicts? I've already joined that and am a 'fan' of MAC too.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 8, 2008)

ask about the black one for me! lol


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 8, 2008)

^hahah deal... though im sure we can all agree on carbon


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_What's the group called? I NEED to join!

Is it MAC Addicts? I've already joined that and am a 'fan' of MAC too._

 
 uhm... hang on let me check... logging into facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






MAC Cosmetics | Facebook


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_uhm... hang on let me check... logging into facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MAC Cosmetics | Facebook_

 
Ta hun, I've joined that page aready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never had a really good look at the pics though.


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 8, 2008)

Throwing my 2 cents in here: 
I think its most likely Orb on the lid, packed on, and 2 pairs of lashes. From the looks of it, 3's and something else. It also looks like there's either saddle or texture in the crease along with the darker color.
Either way, gorgeous look. Good luck replicating and happy early B-day


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 8, 2008)

so I tried the top look out today with naked lunch, woodwinked, embark, and shrroom.... and it looks simular... but I need a more matte and vibrant color over the lid.. naked lunch is close but still too sheer.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 8, 2008)

Blanc Type is pretty matte


----------



## florabundance (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_^hahah deal... though im sure we can all agree on carbon_

 
lmao..yeh but if put on some carbon randomly all over my lid - it would NOT look like that hotness.


----------



## nunu (Nov 9, 2008)

I was watching this video by powpowbaby and it reminded me of the first look in this thread.

It's similar but not the same, i hope it helps you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Natural Look


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow she does look great. I'd love to know also.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a responce! And she's soooooooo nice! =)

Shes actually a manager for mac..


 Quote:

   i wear studio moisture cream moisturizer with the face primer fast response eyecream with nw20 select cover up concealor, nc 35 studio fix fluid with nc 30 loose powder on top and dark mineralize skinfinish to contour and peaches blush... on my eyes i believe i had vanilla shadow on my lid and brow highlight , rule eyeshadow blended in my crease with espresso and shadow lady blended in the outer crease with a red lip viva glam I lipstick.... and black liquid liner... and two pair of fake eyelashes number 7's and 3's... hope that helps... "


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 9, 2008)

uhm needless to say i bought vanilla and brule eyeshadow (already have embark which is super simular to espresso.. right?)... and NC30 loose powder because ive been wanting to try it regardless and so i picked that up... and number 3 lashes =) Im totally wearing this for my bday!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting her response! I'm definitely going to give that look a go too. I need to check out those MAC lashes!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 10, 2008)

i need to find out what MAC she's a manager of so that maybe yoladies who are close can go visit and have her do your makeovers... im so jealous lol


----------



## xpucu (Nov 10, 2008)

it will be so cool if she is making tuts on youtube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe someone have to ask her


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 11, 2008)

You know what? Looking back at these responces- I love how you girls were spot on with some of the stuff... esp the vanilla on the lid ( i think that was you, kimmy) and someone else said she was wearing 2 pairsof lashes- number 3s and something else which was exactly right... Thats so fun!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 12, 2008)

i got all my stuff yesterday- i think its going to take some practice to get the look right but when i do its going to be awesome! Im so happy!


----------



## xpucu (Nov 12, 2008)

Well we will wait for pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck i'm sure you will rock the look


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 12, 2008)

my opinion is for the first pic i think shes wearing something like:
naked lunch or malt 
with brun or mystery or even handwritten 
highlighted with maybe shroom or ricepaper or nylon
for the 2nd look lighter look i would say shes wearing;
blanc type, with maybe print on the outer corner and then blended in with something like brun or cork in the crease. and then maybe soft ochre p/p..soft ochre could also be the color on the lid...
of course blacktrack for the liner in all.  
look 3. the all black. i would say how i usually do it with:
carbon,mystery and then highlight with ricepaper or soft orche p/p.
thats my opinion...ima gonna try to mimic the look with the colors i just suggested above and see if it looks the same.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_i got all my stuff yesterday- i think its going to take some practice to get the look right but when i do its going to be awesome! Im so happy!_

 
you must do an FOTD once you get it down! This is such a hot look.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 12, 2008)

^o trust me I will, Promise!!! I might try it tomorrow!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well whats taking so long..you're just a Single Mom, with an infant, going to school and working...You are such a slacker! Post already!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL TISH... you crack me up. Im actually doing it right now @ 6:30am while adler is sleeping.. LOL! I thought I'd do a run through today- It's embarassing that I get up in the morning and go "Maybe ill do that look and post on specktra this morning." HAHA!


----------



## happy1234 (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you version of this


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah about that- My son kinda woke up and i kinda had to finish my last eye in the car when i got to classes so i didnt get to take pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I'll re-do it today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It turned out really cute!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^ OH Jesus Christ.... Son of Mary!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ OH Jesus Christ.... Son of Mary!!_

 








You flippin crack me up


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 14, 2008)

At work I always say "HOLY MARY MOTHER OF GOD!" and I get so much shit for it.. my mom has said it my whole life and i guess im turning into her. Which makes my head hurt.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I always say Jesus Holy Christ Son of Mary for God's sake and my mom always throws something at me...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 14, 2008)

^HAHAHAH. Whenever i say "God" she goes "DO NOT SAY THE LORDS NAME IN VAIN!" But then the other day my preist came into my work and said "OH MY GOD"... i asked him if he could please call my mom and repeat that.

If father tim can say it, I can do. Damnit.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 14, 2008)

Tish you are too funny. Haha.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 14, 2008)

SOOO Excited to see this look!!! I found the pics on facebook! That girl is some talented!!


----------



## florabundance (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_look 3. the all black. i would say how i usually do it with:
carbon,mystery and then highlight with ricepaper or soft orche p/p.
thats my opinion...ima gonna try to mimic the look with the colors i just suggested above and see if it looks the same._

 
mimic this one!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_SOOO Excited to see this look!!! I found the pics on facebook! That girl is some talented!!_

 

I know right? She's sooooo good!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_SOOO Excited to see this look!!! I found the pics on facebook! That girl is some talented!!_

 
Don't get to excited...We may see Christmas before we see this look...For the love of God and all his angels!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^Baaahaaahaaa...too funny tish! I know, the suspense is KILLING me!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 14, 2008)

For the top look I would suggest:

Brule e/s over entire lid
A little Naked Lunch e/s over the outer portion of the lid
Brown Down e/s in crease
Embark e/s over Brown Down.

Good luck and happy birthday.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey I have a rule. No makeup on fridays. it's my preservation for my MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Tomorrow. I swear. on all that's holy. Jesus, Mary, and Joseph. HAHA

ooo tish. I <3 you


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Permalink#44 Today at 9:30 TODAY said you were doing it today! Did you not know then that today was FRIDAY!!  Ok girl we'll all just wait for tomorrow


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 15, 2008)

^Actually. I forgot. I have specktra ADD. Seriously.

Plus my hair looks like a friggin hot mess train-wreck today. no one wants to see me. And I had to go tanning.

Tomorrow. by 3pm central time, I will have this look in this thread. Cross my heart, hope to die, stick a needle in my eye.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 15, 2008)

okay bitches.. here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Used

eyes:

Brule
Embark
Woodwinked to make the embark a little more golden
Vanilla
Zoomlash
Blacktrack Fluidline

Face:
NC 300 HR foundation
NC30 sheer loose powder
Warmed MSF to contour
Fancy Ray blush

Lips:
Love Alert dazzleglass


----------



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

Yay! I love it!! Great job! Now I want all of those colors...lol Do you have vanilla pigment? Is it different from the vanilla eyeshadow??


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 15, 2008)

I dont have vanilla pigment so I cant really comment on that but im IN LOVE with vanilla e/s now.. I dont know HOW i did w/o it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

OHHHH My loving God, Jesus Son of Mary for friggin Mother of Nature's sake... she posted the picture!!! I love it!! you did a great job!! I have both Vanilla piggie and e/s ...I so love the e/s !! This is so pretty...It will only get better and better as you do it more!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ Lol tish, you are too funny!! hahaha


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

The only think I would do is fill in and darken the brows and I think you are on point!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 15, 2008)

I purposley did it just for you tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am pry gonna do it every day (well the eyes) just so i get it PERFECT for my bday on friday- but I still have my number 3 lashes too for that night and I wont be putting those on UNTIL that night. 

And im thinking about getting this dress:

ING Ruched Flutter-Sleeve Jersey Dress - CUSTOMERS' TOP RATED Dresses - Juniors - Macy's

With these ADORABLE Anne Kline patent cherry red leather peep toe pumps that have a little black ribbion going across the top.

And im going to put baby oil on my legs and do a ton of calf lifts. LMAO



*And I totally DEF need to darken in my brows but my mom ran off to Menards for Filters with my brow pencil. WTF?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

That dress is HOT!! you are gonna look fabulous!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think i need to do the crease darker now that i look at the pics.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

I was thinking that at first, but when I seen the last pic, it looked like it was darker then the top three, so I thought that maybe it was just the camera washing out the color.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 15, 2008)

there i darkened it a little bit and it looks MUCH better.. Im gonna post the pic in a sec.l


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah but you know photos never really show the intensity of how deep and vibrant the colors look IRL...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 15, 2008)

Very true..... Hmm.. I dunno I just cant figure out what Im missing...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_And im thinking about getting this dress:

ING Ruched Flutter-Sleeve Jersey Dress - CUSTOMERS' TOP RATED Dresses - Juniors - Macy's_

 
Omg, LOOOOVE this dress!! I may need to go in search of it myself. You're going to look HOT for your b-day!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

IMO if you are going for the look on the right I think you need to bring your inner crease color down just a bit and the lid color on hers is more 1/2 mooned shaped than yours it's almost a perct upside down D shape ....I would wet my brush when you do the crease to make it more intense.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually.. in that one i think shes wearing different things... the one i want to do for my bday is the one where she's got the red lips.

BUT..

I have been flipping back and forth between that look and the one with the red lips..

tomorow im going to try the moon shape with that look and she which one you guys like better.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think they are both so similar...one just has the lid more packed with color and the crease more defined in shape...But lets go look at the other one


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok if you are going for this look..I think you have too much lid...she only has a very small portion of lid covered in that white color..Her crease is well under her brow bone and* really* deep in color...IMO I think once you add the lashes and do your brows it will be perfect though..She also looks like she has a light highlighter under her eye area above the blush


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 15, 2008)

I think if you lowered the crease a little bit and brought it closer in, instead of going out to your brow, it would be perfect :3


----------



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

I am sooo trying the first look out today, cause I'm bored...grr..its alot harder then I thought it would be!!! I am even trying to get on some fake lashes..IDK..I wish I could see the bottom of her eyes to see what she did with them? maybe just line it with feline??


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_I am sooo trying the first look out today, cause I'm bored...grr..its alot harder then I thought it would be!!! I am even trying to get on some fake lashes..IDK..I wish I could see the bottom of her eyes to see what she did with them? maybe just line it with feline??_

 
And JUST how long will we have to wait to see your version???


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll do the black girl version on Monday....I have to get Lash glue


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

jdechant  I sent you a pm .. I have a question


----------



## jdechant (Nov 15, 2008)

lol, I actually have it done..it was my afternoon project..now, I didn't have red lipstick, but i did have the cult of cherry lipglass...lol..I'm not very brave when it comes to red lips..but oh well..anyways, here's the pics...

ACtually..i think I am going to turn it into an FOTD...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

KOOL!!! yeah...I'm not a bold lip person either gonna do mine with a neutral


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 16, 2008)

I would think the 1st one is vanilla on the lid, looks like she did a cut crease in embark & went over it with saddle. highlight color prob vanilla & the tear duct area
__________________________________________________  __

The other one is of course carbon, u can use any brown over the black so you don't see skin color & then a highlight, looks like shroom
___________________________________________

The last one looks like it has a pinkish tint to it. I think she used vanilla, then pen & pink over that, brown down in the crease & carbon on her V.

Good luck & have fun making your own looks


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

^^ the MA listed what she used on page 1 or 2 of this thread


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay im going to try this again today...


----------



## xllmodelcece (Nov 18, 2008)

this look is amazing! i have to go get those collors, i have embark so what color does that take place of?


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 19, 2008)

^espresso


----------



## xllmodelcece (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks i am tryin this look out right now as we speak!


----------



## xllmodelcece (Nov 19, 2008)

=] yay it came out cute, the only thing is, her eyes are bigger than mine so hers looks better! my eyes are small so embark is right in my crease!


----------



## princessbarbie (Nov 19, 2008)

do you know what other looks she has on her facebook? I love the style she does!!- What is her name on facebook?


----------



## princessbarbie (Nov 19, 2008)

nevermind! I saw the pics on the mac group- her makeup is really pretty!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'll do the black girl version on Monday....I have to get Lash glue_

 

ahem...soooo how long do we have to wait for this one???


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 19, 2008)

^hurd.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_ahem...soooo how long do we have to wait for this one??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh that....I did not say which next Monday!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha...Tish you sly fox!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 20, 2008)

Tish im going to punch you in the jugular.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 20, 2008)

^^ hahaha...I bet she's rushin to get that FOTD for us now..


----------



## gujifijian (Nov 20, 2008)

I think the one picture with nothing but black on. I think that might be Carbon. I hope the gurl answers cuz now I want to know 2!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gujifijian* 

 
_I think the one picture with nothing but black on. I think that might be Carbon. I hope the gurl answers cuz now I want to know 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The answers are several pages back...Page 1 or 2


----------



## l1onqueen (Nov 20, 2008)

waiting on Tish's version of this look...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^^ It's coming I promise I have been so busy this week....Basket ball practice with my kid, Thanksgiving shopping, Anniversary 11/24, Bithday 11/30 ...uggghhh

But I am gonna do it I promise


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Tish im going to punch you in the jugular._

 
Now I'm injured...It may be awhile chicas...I can hardly apply makeup while holding my fractured jugular...I have been busy...I swear and I just went and bought me a new Makeup vanity and I organized all my makeup tonight...That took me 4 hours....I need to never buy anymore MAC EVER!!!


----------



## Brie (Nov 21, 2008)

I know i know a bit behind but this tutorial is similar too,
YouTube - Neutral Cut Crease, Liner and Lash tutorial


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_I know i know a bit behind but this tutorial is similar too,
YouTube - Neutral Cut Crease, Liner and Lash tutorial_

 
Puuurfeccct !! Where have you been damn it to hell!!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Lol..I seen this the other day and sent it to Adlersmommy over PM...i didn't even think to post it on here..but it is an AMAZING LOOK! My new insperation when I actually get the proper products...


----------



## Brie (Nov 21, 2008)

i think i might give it a go tonight if i find some suitable replacement colours


----------



## jdechant (Nov 21, 2008)

Great..make sure to post pics if you do!!


----------



## Brie (Nov 21, 2008)

well hee it was way too dramatic I thought I'd go ahead and add the light lips as well, why not go all 60's.
http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/r...g?t=1227265120

http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/r...g?t=1227265241


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_well hee it was way too dramatic I thought I'd go ahead and add the light lips as well, why not go all 60's.
http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/r...g?t=1227265120

http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/r...g?t=1227265241_

 

It's dramatic, yes...But extremely HOT!!! ;love it


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 21, 2008)

I love it it's way cute!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Girls i will be posting pictures TOMORROW!!!! because tonight is my mother freakin BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 (first time ive gone out since I turned 21... and FIRST time since my little guy was born 8 months ago..) SO EXCITED!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

See I have been busy...organizing my Cart...Now I have to move everything to my Vanity which is ONLY half way set up... I have Makeup everywhere...and My husband is getting pretty sick of looking at it I'm sure...

That basket is filled with Makeup too...But I have another cart just like this one to move it to...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 21, 2008)

^omg i Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

^^Why??? Because I am unorganized


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 21, 2008)

No because you have 482178462841 MAC products. God you should see my stash its NOTHING compared to yours.... oh my... can I come over and play??? Our son's can hang out together.Adler shares.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

^^^ yes you can come over especially if you are bringing Baby Adler!!! Yeahhh!! Yeah and this is my collection from this year only...i love those little carts...they have them at Target for 29.99 so cute huh


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 21, 2008)

Im slightly jealous- they're perfect like you did with your curling iron and stuff.. Im always throwingmy straightner wherever. it drives me nuts not having a place for it- and mr. adler is into cords now so I cant leave it plugged in. Hell I cant even leave my phone charger pluged in.. and iahve to hide my cable cord to my TV hahaha.

Tarhet or Target?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

^^^ Ahhh Baby Adler...he is just curious!!! Yeah most of my Bathroom/Vanity area  plugs are up high ..... He will be safe in my area !! Just not in yours LOL


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 21, 2008)

We'll be there on monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hahaha


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 21, 2008)

K I just want to post pics of my dress to show you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look HORRIBLE though- no makeup and i JUST woke up so my hairs a hot friggin mess.













-And this one's for you tish--->






*"Hi, Tish! Can I come over and play???"-Love, Adler.*


----------



## jdechant (Nov 21, 2008)

Ahh..baby adler is sooooo cute!! Love the dress! Your gonna rock it tonight!!! Have fun, you deserve it after waiting that long!! I know how you feel though..My daughter Jaelyn was nine months the first time I went out ..lol..it was for new years..and YES it was a GREAT night... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you know us specktraette's expect pics tomorrow..as in SATURDAY NOV. 22nd, 2008... gotta be specific on the date, right tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol....

P.S. Tish, I love what you did with your makeup!! I have NOWHERE to put mine..and I am MAJORLY jealous of your collection from this past year!! SOO MUCH STUFF!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ah glad to know that someone else waited so long to finally go out as well! hahahah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i promise. Saturday Nov 22nd I will have pics here.. n this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY!

I wanna see pics of your lil girl!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol..yah for sure! I will add some pics when I get home on this thread...shes sooo funny..a little crazy...and sooo smart (sometimes a smartass) Lol..they get like that at that age!! Do you know what is soo weird...you had your baby around the same age that I had mine..haha..I got pregnant when I was 20..(not planned, but it happened)...totally freaked out my old school Catholic grandma....(at least for the first week after I told her) cause me and my bf were too young and not married etc.... and then had my daughter in Mar. of 2006 when I was 21...I think it was the whole thing about you saying that its your first time going out since you had him...and that you are turning 22...too funny...anyways...its soo funny cause alot of my friends had kids 6 months to a year after I had mine but they were all going out when there kid was like 2/3 months...so I thought I was the only one that waited that long to go out!! I guess I was just a little paranoid to leave her overnight like that while I was going out and gettin drunk when she was that young....but I found out afterwards that she was JUST FINE without me...plus we would only leave her with our parents..Its great as baby gets older cause it becomes easier to leave them overnight with the parents...so that you can enjoy being young while you still are young..you know..I believe you need a balance of them both...trust me..I got my fair bit of "balance" this past year...lol...considering you couldn't do any of that kinda stuff when you were 20/21 (cause you were prego..) My sister still tells me to grow up and quit going out..lol...(shes 21 going on 65) haha..I told her that I'm just catching up for what I missed when I didn't have fun when I was preggers..


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats so funny!!! I had Adler March 25th of 08... when i was 21.. got preggo when I was 20 too!! haha (On July 24th to be exact HAHA... A was 3 weeks early)

Wow... whew good to know it gets easier! Im excited because my buddy, Mark is coming here from Jersey to see me in a few weeks (well less than 2 weeks) and my mom is offering to watch A while I go down to springfield and see him too!!! two times going out in a month- whoo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3 thanks for the reply-- im glad to know that things dooooo get easier! And im nervous about leaving A overnight tonight but he's w/ my parents so it will be okay ! Just keep telling myself that. HAHA


----------



## jdechant (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol..Jaelyn was born on March 14, 2006...too funny!! I was 20 when I got pregnant around June/Julyish...(don't know the exact date..)..turned 21 september 24th 2006...the rest is history..lol..yah I found the whole year I was at home sooo crazy..but It gets wayyy better...so now she knows when we are goin out..she is ok with it..she's like "have fun mommy"..just cause she gets to stay with grandma and grandpa..lol..people are always asking me when I am going to give her a little sister/brother...drives me nuts cause sometimes I do miss her as a little baby..but I like it more now that she's older cause shes soo independant and ALOT easier to take care of...besides, I was one of those people that didn't want to have kids until i was like over 25...so when I found out that I was preggers I was sooo scared...but everything happens for a reason, right? Anyways now that I look back on it, I love her sooo much and wouldn't want it to be any different..i just don't know if I am ready for another one anytime soon (felt like yesterday she was a baby) lol...plus I probably will only have one more..so I don't mind there being a gap between the two of them...(that way she can be my babysitter when she got a little older) lol...I got my game plan covered..lol...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_K I just want to post pics of my dress to show you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look HORRIBLE though- no makeup and i JUST woke up so my hairs a hot friggin mess.


-And this one's for you tish--->






*"Hi, Tish! Can I come over and play???"-Love, Adler.*_

 
You can come over whenever you like Cutie Pie!! So sweet!1

Girl you look super HOT in that dress...Does not look like you had a baby less than 9 months ago!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 22, 2008)

yay here's my pictures from last night!!!!!






















I carried my Love Alert Dazzleglass in my cluth- I met this guy last night that works at one of the local news stations... hes ADORABLE... and Catholic... and hates the cubs (LOVES IT!).... and we stayed up talking for HOURS into this morning... 

And he was like "why the hell is your cluth so big in the middle? What do you have in there, your phone?" and I was lke "no! my dazzleglass!!!" And he was like "WHAT is dazzleglass?" so of course at 5 in the morning I had to take it out and hold it up the lights and "oh" and "ah" over it... I was like "look how SPARKLY it is???" (as I feel to the floor from drunkeness) he was like "well dont lose it... put it back in your clutch..  I guess if I'm going to meet a girl who's addicted to something-- id rather it be this than drugs"

Needless to say <3 <3 <3 


hahahaha


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

You look great!! Love the makeup and the lips....But wait...Don't you have a man??? The one that drives 49585723732094 hours to bring you your MAC??? Hummmmm Hummmmm Ummmm Hummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

^^^ And your hair is in the snacks...ugghhhhh Drunk ass


----------



## xllmodelcece (Nov 22, 2008)

omg are those the colors that you tried out?


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 22, 2008)

^yupp!!

And Tish lol... I actually broke up with him like 5 days ago- So he wasnt there or anything... he kept talking about wantng to move in together and friggin... getting married and stuff.... it was REALLY weirding me out.. so I told him we needed to slow things down and he FREAKED out and blew up my phone to the pt where I had to turn it off @ like...midnight because I couldn't sleep.

Flipping annoying as hell.


So now I met this guy


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and thats NOT the guy in first picture- thats my back of house manager @ my resteraunt that I work at, Dave. LOL. I didnt end up getting a pic of Brent.... but he kept trying to take pictres of me with his camera phone this morning. HAHA.  I was like.. Im a hot mess and im about to peel off my eyelashes so if that turns you on then there's something wrong there.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

^^^ this morning.....Ahhhh Ok....hummmm okkkk hummmm


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey now..we did NOT have sex... we might have fooled around and made out A LOT but we didn't have sex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He actually cabbed back to my friend callee's with us and me, him, callee, and our friend donnie all sat up drinking wine and talking til 6am... and then we made out. I liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!

Which brings another thing up.... Im not sure what to do- This dating thing is sooo pretty much new to me. I know he went out of town today to cover a high school football playoff.... and he's with his family until like 5pm... and I work tonight @ 4:30... if he doesnt text or call me (which he went on and on about how he wanted to talk to me and see me and hang out with me again.. and how he was nervous that I wouldnt answer his phone calls) should I text him?? What should I say? I was thinking about texting him around 9:30 toniht if I dont hear from him and being like "Do you have ANY idea where I put my dazzleglass because i cant find it anywhere and Callee doesnt know..."

LOL.

Im dumb.

I hate dateing.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Lol...oh to be single again...BTW..GREAT PICKS!! You looked great!! The outfit, the earrings, the hair, the makeup...PERFECT!! Sounds like you had lots of fun!! I would text him tonight if I didn't hear from him..maybe he's nervous to msg. you first...If he messages you right back, then you know that he was probably waiting for you to text him the whole time..lol...keep us updated!! Your life is WAY more interesting then mine right now..lol


----------



## ashpardesi (Nov 22, 2008)

@@ deleted @@


----------



## happy1234 (Nov 22, 2008)

Great look girls - you look like you were having a great time


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)

AdlersMommy22 said:


> if he doesnt text or call me (which he went on and on about how he wanted to talk to me and see me and hang out with me again.. and how he was nervous that I wouldnt answer his phone calls) should I text him?? What should I say? I was thinking about texting him around 9:30 toniht if I dont hear from him and being like "Do you have ANY idea where I put my dazzleglass because i cant find it anywhere and Callee doesnt know..."
> 
> quote]
> 
> No...wait and let him call or text you first!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No...wait and let him call or text you first!_

 
That's what I'd say too... but then again, I know if I were you, I'd be totally impatient and I don't know if I could stop myself, haha. Anyway your pics are great... you looked amazing! Glad you had such a good time!


----------



## ecberger (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah shes stunningggg


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay girls- so last night he texted ME!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was working and he was like "hey are you going out tonight?" and I go "no Im pry jsut going to lay in bed and watch a movie when im done working" and he goes "wanna come over and watch a movie together then??" ... so after I got off work around 9 I went over there and we watched The Happening (which is an awful movie btw... just awful. From the horrible acting to the really really really dumb plot.. its awful.) and left around midnight.. He said something about going to brunch this morning @ my work- so I texted him about 30 min ago and said "Get up! let's go to brunch,bitch!"

My dad is SO excited I finally met a decent guy- as far as...he has an awesome job, college education, he's Catholic (big deal to my dad), and hates the cubs/yankees.... so my dad was like "dude text him and ask him to go to brunch and I'll watch adler" which my dad NEVER offers to watch him so I can go out with other people. LOL.

ANDDDDDDDDDD.. he just texted me and goes "holy crap im sorry I just got up!" so I texted him back and said "its cool... wanna go in a bit?" so i mwaiting to hear from him

but I have to go do my makeup really good today because last night he kept asking me about my MAC and pointing to the colors on my eyes go "whats this one? Whats this gold?"

hehehehehehhehe 

<----------- Giddy school girl!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 23, 2008)

ugh nvm.. he just goes "Im not really that hungry." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad I havent put on my makeup yet... that would have been a waste


----------



## jdechant (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm...he's the one that wanted to go to brunch today!!..and now he doesn't?? Talk about mixed signals..lol...that or maybe he really ISNT hungry..but a guys gotta get hungry sooner or later...


----------



## jdechant (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yah, and the happening..lol...talk about a CrAzY lame-0 movie..haha..Marky Mark talking to plants...bahhahaha...what a weird movie!!! Next date movie should be The Strangers...me and my bf watched it a couple of weeks ago..and OH MY GAWD..Scary as hell!!! But not really in that gory kinda way.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 23, 2008)

^oh really? I HATE gory movies so that would be good.. I almost shat myself when they guy laid in front of th lawn mower last night.

It was just such obvious acting in that movie... seriously. I felt like iwas on set watching these guys go through a read-threw... not actually acting. It was horrid. and I hate gory movies.. ugh

And yeah.. I just texted him and go "haha k".... and I havent heard back from him and that was 2 and 1/2 hours ago.... *sigh*..whatev. Im not texting/calling him unless he wants to talk to me.

Im going to springfield in lk 10 days in order to see one of my old friends who's hot anyways so there. Freaking men.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 23, 2008)

^^Gawd, no doubt hey!! Don't worry about him...you've texted him and made the effort....thats all you can do(and should do)...yah..for a M night shalahan movie (spelling) it was quite gory..blaaa..i still don't get the whole horriffic concept that it was the plants that did this to the people..i don't know..such a weird movie!! Soo.. a little off topic, do you guys get winter weather (snow and all) blaa..it sucks here!!! It is like -23 Celsius here today!! So damn cold!!! I don't really know fahrenheit..i think its like -11 Fahrenheit....i think..lol..horrible!! Stupid northern weather!! So how excited are you for Adler's first christmas? When you guys put the tree up, he is going to be ALL OVER THAT..lol..especially if he's crawling now..lol..


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 23, 2008)

^God Im soscared about the tree-- i know im going to have put up a damn fence around it or something haha. And yeah its brrrr cold as helllllll.... its like 20 degrees here and freaking suckkkkkkkssss..

Ive spent like $200 on adler so far for christmas.. i need to stop lol.

Im def not going to text/call brent at all unless he text/calls me. I need to NOT be available. Im just going to concentrate on how excited i am to go see my guy friend.;

You know what? Ive noticed that the more i get nervous about guys when i first start seeing/talking to/dateing them.. the more into MAC that I get. I mean i spend hours on here if im nervous about a guy. Guess because I can control and get excited about MAC and its always going to be there and never leave and will ALWAYS make me happy.. whereas guys are so damn unpredictable.

does that make sense?? lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_^
Im def not going to text/call brent at all unless he text/calls me. I need to NOT be available. Im just going to concentrate on how excited i am to go see my guy friend.;
_

 

Good girl!!! The chase is good....No one wants easy....


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 24, 2008)

omg so GET THIS..

Im at work last night- and he texts me and is like "hey... hat are you doing when you get off?" and i was like "I have no idea.. I'll pry get off super early though because we're dead." and he goes "Im bartending at banana's you should come see me."

So being stupid- I did. With two of my guy friends (which turned into 4 of them) and one of my girlfriends.... He was making me drinks all night, not charging me.. hanging out with me.. coming over and sitting next to me.. kissing me on the cheek in front of everyone.. he let me come back behind the bar and taught me how to make drinks... He kept hugging me and then invited me to go to a move on tuesday with him... 

When i tried to leave him a tip he goes "Well its just going to go back to you anyways" and i was like "huh?" and he goes "well you know.. dinner.. movies.."

So then our mutual friend (and his roomate) donnie gets there... and Im talking to him... and when I left Donnie did too and called me and I was like "wow I think i like this guy .. hes SO NICE" and donnie was like "well we have to have guy talk when he gets home tonight so im gonna find out how he feels about you and then I'll text ya, k?" because donnie knows how hard things are for me and how I dont do well with getting hurt or used..

So he texts me at 1:45 and is like "he isn't sure how much he likes you.. he thinks you're really great and attractive but he doesnt think he's in it for the long-haul."

WTF?!

So WHY would he .. since the night we MET.. want to hang out EVERY night.. do all the things he does- and then he tells donnie that??

So I texted donnie this morning and I go "Great. Which is code for-- he just wants to have sex. Im so stupid. I wish I'd never met him."

And donnie texts me back "dont jump the gun.. I think he's just sorting things out because he hasnt been in a "seriouse" relationship in a while."

I feel SO FREAKING STUPID... I dont know what to do.. I told donnie I didnt think I was even going to talk to him anymore... Why the hell would he be SO confusing like that?!?!?!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 24, 2008)

I texted donnie just now and said "Last night he told me that he really hoped I wouldnt end things with him and the last thing he'd ever want to do is hurt me. Who says that to someone they dont even LIKE? Its obviously about sex" 

Which is true. right?

What kills me.. is that this guy isnt even that attractive:





Im sorry... and im not trying to be a bitch but.. Im way hotter than him. WHAT THE FREAKING HELL?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Not Hot!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah... well... Im just exhausted. Guys are exhausting. What the hell do I have to do? Im not talking to him anymore. Why should I? And what kills me is that according to Donnie (who ive known for a while and we get along REALLY REALLY well..)... he is not the kind guy that does random hook ups. He said that Brent is someone that really wants to fall in love and doesnt just randomly hook up with girls.

If he doesnt like me then thats cool but.. stop with the fucking mixed signals. Jeesh.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

I personally think you should stop looking so hard...when the time and person is right..It will happen. Just be patient and enjoy your life the way it is ....


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 24, 2008)

Stab him with your dazzleglass wand! >:c


----------



## jdechant (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ Lol...Yah!! No seriously though, what a jerk! I feel really bad for you hunny..I can just imagine how you feel right now. I would ignore him, don't message him, answer his phone calls, nothing...that will give him the hint. Does he know that this Donnie guy told you all this stuff??


----------



## jdechant (Nov 24, 2008)

Umm..P.S. Does he had his t-shirt tucked into his pants?? Geeshh..how old is this guy!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ Shut Up!!!!!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol Tish I love you!! It wasn't meant towards the idea that he's old...HE is obviously NOT..but tucked in oversized tshirt just don't do it for me!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

No I meant Shut Up you are so wrong for even noticing that!!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha..I also noticed that his shirt reads Half man, half horse..hmm..but it don't show his bottom half?? Anything you need to tell us melissa? lol!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ Normally if you have to advertise...You are mind F*g yourself into thinking you are packing more than you really are.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Normally if you have to advertise...You are mind F*g yourself into thinking you are packing more than you really are._

 

This post is going to be in a list.

a) I love that phrase. I plan on using it at least 12 times today.

b) Even though we didnt have sex... he doest have.... a rather large penis. Extreamly, actually. It pains me to say that.

c)His last name is "horstmann" so everyone calls him "horse." That's why he has that shirt. He actually showed it to me the first time we met so I could remember his last name. LOL

d) OJ- I plan on stabbing him w/ my dazzleglass.. but not baby sparks bcause that one's my faveorite.

e) I noticed the whole.. tucking the shirt in thing too. WTF? 

f) He's 28. He'll be 29 in January.

g) LL Cool J is on The view right now... And you know what? Donnie kinda looks like him:








I friggin love this guy. Ive been texting him since like 8am... Hes being so nice helping me out w/ this brent situation....  I think my problem is... that I just dont want to get used. Im so tired of being wooed and wooed and then when I think i find a great guy- its all of a sudden "Im not really interested in a relationship but.... you're SO hot..." and then... all he wants to do is have sex. I cant even count how many times Ive said "no" fallowed by crying in my car on the way home afterwards.. Im tired of crying in my car. Its not even that I want to BE with someone.. I just want to meet someone who doesnt just want me for sex...


----------



## jdechant (Nov 24, 2008)

OMG..I think he really looks like that guy off of SNL...whats his name...kenan thompson... Ugghh..I love SNL....that guy is HILARIOUS!! Lol..hostmann..horseman..I get it....so did mr. brent have anything to say to you yet??


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ooooo he does look like kennan!!! WEIRD! lol!!!!

Sooooooooooooooooo omg lmao!

Okay... I talked to Donnie some more and he was TOTALLY backpedling... he ended up teling me that brent just kept saying "oh i dunno.. im feelin things out still." and NEVER said that he "didnt really like me." So I called Donnies ex (whos name is also Melissa lol) and told her the whole story tonight

well she is fucking PISSED... she said that donnie is a HUGE liar and that brent would never say something like that or want me for sex- that brent wants more than anything in the world to be in a serious relationship.... and then get this...

donnie texts me and says "i can just tell you that the issues you're having with him you wouldnt be having with me."

WTF?!

totally hitting on me!

Melissa is so mad nd is like "can i please call brent? I just think he should knw that DONNIE is hitting on you and that he told you that brent said he didnt like you... because at the bar last night brent was SO excited about you coming and thats just ridiculous"

so it looks like donnie mightve been making the whole thing up in order to get me away from brent .....

I told melissa that i didnt know if i wanted her talking to brent because i hate drama and i dont ant to be in the middle of a fight and that I really like him and i dnt want him t think im just lk ... a drama whore.


WOW

and JUST NOW my phone just vibrated- I thought it was Melissa but it was Brent. he goes "Hey you how was school and your day??"

lol.. wow. wtf. drama drama drama. LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ Does he know he is posted on the www


----------



## couturesista (Nov 24, 2008)

BFF, I can't keep it together, how do u do it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^ Singing Alicia Keyes.... I am Super Woman....She puts on a dress with a  S  on her chest!!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 24, 2008)

Yikes!! Can someone say High School all over again!!?? This is Dramaville here...(I secretly love drama when its not about me) My town is sooo bad for drama and rumors cause its a small town and people don't have anything better to do with their time...its sad, but at the same time I LIKE ME SOME GOSSIP...but girl, I would have to say that this is ONE BIG MESS...I dont know who you should trust and who you shouldn't (even though I would lean more towards that melissa girl cause it seems like she knows both guys pretty well) Sooo...what are you going to do?? I think you and brent need to have a TALK....but should you tell him everything that donnie was saying?? IDK?? That will probably start a big fight between brent and donnie...did you say they were roomates? Should you call Donnie out on all the shit he's saying? IDK..haha..but I would get that melissa girl to help you out..I think that she can find out some more info about it for you (considering that she knows both of them pretty good) But talk about CRAZY MESS, hey?


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 24, 2008)

So I just read this entire thread. Oh, no ma'am. I can't believe everything I just read. It was like reading a book with all kinds of plot twists haha. I actually thought that maybe Donnie liked you and was lying before you said it. Wow. That's ridiculous. But I'm sure you feel a little better about the Brent situation now, right? Even though that shit is crazy confusing and stressing me out just reading it lol! Well, I hope everything turns out okay, and I will be reading updates! Haha

Oh and btw. I'm so trying that look later. Gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

^^SO Glad you got it...I am so damn confused I don't know who is on 1st whose on second, who stole 3rd and who is about to hit the homerun and score!!! I give up...we need to start over


----------



## couturesista (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to be under 25 again, the memories


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_BFF, I can't keep it together, how do u do it?_

 
Oh for sure- that was on his facebook anyways. And hes a sports broadcaster he's on the news every night- Im sure he'd get off knowing we were talking about him anyways


sooooo...right when brent texted me, Melissa called back and told me that brent REALLY likes me and sees this going somewhere and she told him that donnie was trying to hit on me and he was like "Oh REALLY?" So as Im on the phone with her, Brent is lk "what are you doing tonight? Do you want to meet up for dinner?" Which I totally could because Adler goes to bed @ 8... but I told him no because I need to make myself not available tonight considering i already have plans with him for tomorrow night and Ive been with him since friggin Friday night almost non-stop.

SO.. I told him no, that I didnt have a sitter and I wanted to get some sleep tonight because ive been out wiht him almost ALL weekend...

So he was like- oh okay that's fine.. and we've been texting ever since... 

Im glad that he knows what donnie told me and melsisa told him that I was really kinda shaken about the whole thing and according to melissa, he was NOT happy that donnie had made me feel so bad and not happy that he had tried to sabatoge things... that he DID talk to donnie about me and say "Im still feeling her out but I like her" and donnie had totally taken his words and warped them. Which according to melissa happens a LOT

So Donnie texted me and was like "did you tell melissa what I told you?" and I didnt even respnce to him because...eh. Because Im 22 and this is america and i dont have to.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


So tomorrow is date number 4 and we'll see how it goes!!!


Girls I love you all sooooo much. I dont know how I would deal w/ life on a day to day basis without you guys to vent to! haha... its the best feeling EVER knowing I have girls to share things with,... I never had sisters and my mom and i dont really talk a whole lot about things... and man, it feels GOOD to have a group of girls (and guys!!!) to be there for me!


And wow this is a draaaaaaaaaama thread! So ya'll my life really isn't this exciting (or complicated) most of the time.. LMAO


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well you know what they say...Once you go ***** you never go back **** Just a lil humor....Get over it people!!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Ah,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to be under 25 again, the memories
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

BFF WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well you know what they say...Once you go ***** you never go back **** Just a lil humor....Get over it people!!!_

 

Hahaha!!...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well you know what they say...Once you go ***** you never go back **** Just a lil humor....Get over it people!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahahaha omg. I just chocked on my chicken sandwhich.. LMAO LMAO LMAO


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Off to dinner ladies...see ya!! It's my anniversary!! 2 whole years!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll catch up later!!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Off to dinner ladies...see ya!! It's my anniversary!! 2 whole years!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll catch up later!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!* Im soooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3!!!!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, all this really is drama... you're just too hot and likeable for your own good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have fun on your date... let us know how it goes! Brent sounds like he might actually be a good guy!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 25, 2008)

Man I sure hope so. Last night we talked for like 2 hours through text... and i was happy he asked me out to dinner. Obviously he wanted to talk to me and make sure that I knew that he liked me and everything was cool or he wouldn't have texted me and asked me out out of hte blue like he did when he got done talking to Melissa..

So I talked to Melissa again on the way up to school today and she said that i need to meet her and brent @ banana's before the movie after I put adler to bed... and that she might skimp out on the movie but wants to hang out with us before hand... she said she wants brent and i to have a "romantic" time together.... haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which makes me wonder if that's coming from brent, and not her. who knows. Im soooo excited to see him again though- I just dont know what to wear! Or what im going to do for my makeup!!!!!! Ahhhhhhh ... at least I'll have my handy dandy dazzleglass!!!!!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Nov 25, 2008)

ahhh does anyone know what she's wearing on on her lips in the second picture? the girl on the right I mean? that's a gorgeous lip color.


----------



## gujifijian (Nov 25, 2008)

wow I love ur collection!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gujifijian* 

 
_wow I love ur collection!_

 

If you are taking about mine...Thanks!! If not...excuse the ring!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 26, 2008)

In case anyone hasnt caught up yet..

I had sex with brent last night.. the condom broke.. and i just went to planned parenthood and took plan b. 

Brent told me this morning he wanted to slow things down but he still liked me and didnt want to stop talking to me. he said "I assure you."

but i doubt it.

Im not going to call/text him.

Last night after it happened we were laying there and he was like "Saturday night can i cook you dinner?"

I told him he didnt have to.. and i didnt have a sitter sat night.. he said that was fine but he didnt have a highchair... and i told him he could just come over to my house if he wanted.. but he didnt sound very enthused.

When it rains it pours


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well sometimes it takes men awhile to adjust to kids....especially if they don't have any. I lucked up my husband already had kids from his first marriage...(well that wasn't the lucky part) But he adores kids...so I asked him later if by me having a small son  (2 at the time) when we met if that was ever an issue for him..He said no actually when I met your son and watched how you mothered him it made me want to be with you even more...So maybe this will be the case with you...

But I agree...let him call or text you....Don't make yourself too available...If he texts ...text him back but not immediately. 

Again, I hope everything works out


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Tish I just want to thank you for all of your advice and being there for me.... I really have no one to talk to about these things.... so it means a lot to me.

I hung out @ his apt last night before the movie for a bit and hee was showing me all these video montages he had done for like.. his cousin's wedding and one of the guys @ the station he works with... he was like "all my friends are married. I'm going to be 29 and all of them are...." He sounded so sad.. I felt bad for him... its obvious that he takes marriage and families seriously.

Im def not going to text/call him. I know he's going out tonight because it's black wednesday.... and tomorrow he's going to a friend's house for thanksgiving @ 1:30. He had mentioned previously us hanging out tomorrow night but Im not sure if he wants to now.

I think if I dont hear from him by likme 4 tomorrow I'm just going to text him and be like "did you still wanna chill tonight or can I break open a bottle of wine with my cousin's?"... or maybe i should just .. not. I dunno. argh.

I feel better after taking plan b though. Thank God I have the medical card because I got it for free and the lady there was sooooo nice. She ordered me a years worth of perscriptions for it and told me that any time I need it just to come in and give them my ID. I thought that was so nice of her- but I dont plan on having sex any time soon, now. Im too scared.

Might I add that my son is in his highchair right next to me eating cherrios and when I look at him looking at me and smiling like im the most amazing person in the world.... it makes me want to cry. I feel like I've let him down.... all this- him not having a dad and me fucking up every relatinoship i get into or every guy that i meet is really starting to break me. I want whats best for him soooo badly.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Tish I just want to thank you for all of your advice and being there for me.... I really have no one to talk to about these things.... so it means a lot to me.
I think if I dont hear from him by likme 4 tomorrow I'm just going to text him and be like "did you still wanna chill tonight or can I break open a bottle of wine with my cousin's?"... or maybe i should just .. not. I dunno. argh.




_

 
No don't text him....let him call or text you...if he hasn't called go on with other plans...if he calls far late let him know you have already made other plans because you had not heard from him and take a raincheck for another day.

I think you will be doing fine...I was going thru some of the same delimas only 4-5 years ago when my son was a little older than Adler...It will work out...Just keep taking care of your son, being a good mother and keep your faith. 

I am not sure why he would be upset anyway...It's not your fault the condom broke...maybe he should buy better condoms....

I am sending you a PM


----------



## jdechant (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Might I add that my son is in his highchair right next to me eating cherrios and when I look at him looking at me and smiling like im the most amazing person in the world.... it makes me want to cry. I feel like I've let him down.... all this- him not having a dad and me fucking up every relationship i get into or every guy that i meet is really starting to break me. I want whats best for him soooo badly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And thats EXACTLY what you are doing for him. You are still putting yourself out there..but you don't need to jump the gun on any random guy just cause you want your son to have a father...(And your not)..it will take time! I know that you are frustrated..but don't loose hope! You are a good person with a level head and are doing the best you can. Lets hope this Brent guy plays out..he is old enough to know that a condom breaking shouldn't send him running for the hills...
Only look for the best Melissa, and if it not what you want for yourself or for your son, then send him packing ..you guys only deserve the BEST!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Only look for the best Melissa, and if it not what you want for yourself or for your son, then send him packing ..you guys only deserve the BEST!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




I can tell from reading your posts how much you care about Adler... I mean it almost makes me want to cry reading it because I can tell how badly you want the best for him. He already thinks you're amazing though... you're "Mommy" after all. That's one of the things that made me want to have kids. I want to be the person they look at like that, to be the one to just light up their faces when they see me. You're already doing right by him. It's not your fault your ex doesn't want to be around... Adler will thank God later that you stuck it out for him. I hope things work out with Brent if that's what you want... and if not, I'm hoping you'll find a really great guy (and trust me, one is out there!). You and Adler deserve it!

Sorry if I'm being too nosy, but I saw all that and just felt like I needed to respond.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 26, 2008)

FiestyFemme-- you're not being nosey at all.. .thank you so much for your kind words!!! I want to just take things slow with brent and pray to GOD it works out- or that I meet someone with as kind of a heart as him. Most guys would have FREAKED OUT last night when the condom broke......he just looked at it... put it in the garbage... walked over to me and pulled me close to him and just hugged me and held me for like 30 minutes... 

Every time I pulled back he would touch my face and tuck my hair behind my ears and kiss my forehead and then hug me again... he kept telling me that everything was going to be okay and we would figure out how to handle it... Ive NEVER IN MY LIFE felt that kind of compassion from a man. Ever. It touched my heart in a way i couldnt believe!!!!

Sorry if I keep rambling.. ugh. lol


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 26, 2008)

He sounds like a really good guy... I think you're right that most guys would've freaked, so props to him for not being like "most guys". It sounds like he's mature and not looking to run away, so hang in there 'cause you just never know! Taking things slow sounds like a good idea, and I'm hoping it all works out for you.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 26, 2008)

^Exactly.,... he suprised me SO MUCH by acting the way he did. It just... sealed the deal. I cant believe how amazing that was of him. He didnt freak..  

Ugh. But you know what ? Im not going to even look at my phone tonight. Not @ all.. he got off about an hour ago and I know he's going to the next town over for black wednesday so Im not going to even look at my phone because I refuse to be checking my phone all night. Part of me wants to turn it off but then I dont want him to call and be like "why the HELL is her phone turned off" and not leave me a voicemail- and then I wont know if I have a missed call from him.

So phone is on silent... on my dresser... face down so I cant see if it lights up... and im going to watch Baby Mama and drink my Casserilo Del Diablo Cabernet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## couturesista (Nov 26, 2008)

Well Alrighty then!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 26, 2008)

IS that wine good?? ^^


----------



## couturesista (Nov 26, 2008)

If ur asking me I have no clue, I have never tried an alcoholic beverage before. Not even a wine cooler.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

I sip champagne only on Special occasions ...New Years etc....Not a drinker here either...


----------



## jdechant (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_If ur asking me I have no clue, I have never tried an alcoholic beverage before. Not even a wine cooler._

 

Wow! REally??? WEll good for you! REally can only lead to a bad hangover the next day...lol..


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm a wine drinker. I dont drink except aside from that except RARELY.... I have a huge irish family though.. so red wine @ every meal is how it goes around here

And yes that wine is excellent.. its my faveorite by far of red wines. Im a big merlot drinker... but this is the best cabernet Ive ever found.. its from chile and is pretty expensive by the glass/bottle if you order it out somewhere (between $9-$12/glass... up to $35-$40/bottle) but in the stores its literally $10-$15 a bottle. Niiice right? Resteraunts always jack prices on good wine though.

And so now starts the "Im not looking at my phone until tomorrow morning"... hopefully I can do it.. 7:40 pm. Wish my luck girls! This is extreame test of will for me!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ Just turn it all the way off.....You are only fooling yourself...If it's just on silent you are going to turn it over and look...Come on now!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 26, 2008)

Yah no doubt, hey? I don't know if i would be able to do it..lol...are you going to look before you go to bed (just to see but not phone back) or just not look until tomorrow?? Wouldn't that be funny if there was like 30+ calls..hahaha..


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 27, 2008)

^oh God dont get my hopes up... its been 2 hours and 2 glasses of wine.. .a hot pocket with salsa and one movie. Baby mama was decent but not as good as I thought- So common girls.. What Happens in Vegas or.......... Made of Honor???????????? HELP!!! I need a chick flick to get my mind the hell off of this guy!

I have YET to even turn my phone over Tish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;... Its in silent in the dware in my nightstand.......

Excuse me while I get a glass of wine.... what move should I dl off itunes?!?!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 27, 2008)

HAHA....make sure you don't drunk dial after this wine..lol...i want to watch movies too..i already wrote you back on the other thread on what to watch..but I liked them both..so if you are looking for more romantic then watch made of honor..if you are looking for more revenging comedy then what happens in vegas..both good ones..i know what you mean about baby mama..it was ok..but i thought it would be better ...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok I am going to be straight with you...You are putting to much of your heart in this right now...You are infactuated....Just step back and stop concentarting on him.....Slow down....All women/men send their representative when they are coming after you in the beginning...the tru person will be revealed eventually and he may be just as wonderful or he may not...Personally...I think you gave the cookie up to fast...Now that he has gotten it his chase has slowed. The next time you guys are together please make sure not to have sex...date...go out...first...get to know each other...You are to special to just allow a man to have you right away...Make him work for it...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah i guess you're right tish.... Ugh.. maybe ill just go get some sleep... i just get my hopes up way too much that im going to meet a guy thats going to make me happy.... i guess.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 27, 2008)

^^ You are....I was you I promise...single Mom with a baby...My son't father has never saw him...My husband adopted him on our 1st anniversary...So that day is our family day that is why we celebrated it all together! Trust me just be patient and God will send you who you need when you need him...Just keep your eyes open so you donlt miss him...He may not be who you expect and you don't want to miss your blessing.


----------



## csmarie21 (Nov 28, 2008)

so just to let yall know i was wearing Vanilla eyeshadow on my lid and brow highlight.. rule , espresso, and shadow lady in my crease .. boot black liquid liner ... and #7 and #3 lashes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the compliments ladies...


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 28, 2008)

^Yay, chasity's here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your ears must've been buzzin about how much we were talking about your looks, girl!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csmarie21* 

 
_so just to let yall know i was wearing Vanilla eyeshadow on my lid and brow highlight.. rule , espresso, and shadow lady in my crease .. boot black liquid liner ... and #7 and #3 lashes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the compliments ladies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah Chasity!! We all have such a Girl Crush on you!! You look beautiful!!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csmarie21* 

 
_so just to let yall know i was wearing Vanilla eyeshadow on my lid and brow highlight.. rule , espresso, and shadow lady in my crease .. boot black liquid liner ... and #7 and #3 lashes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the compliments ladies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome to Specktra Chasity!! We totally expect to see some FOTD's and tutorials once you figure out the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have amazing makeup skills!!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 28, 2008)

^heard,.... you have no idea how many of us have been trying to re-create that look and how many girls want you to do tuts and fotds!!!!!!!!!! Pretty friggin much everyone!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 30, 2008)

I found Pen & Pink at my CCO and picked it up just to try this look out! lol 
I have Embark, Carbon and Smoke Signals p/m so one of these days I am def going to do this look! Its hottttt


----------



## moonlit (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ Monica.. I look forward to your fotds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to see this new look..


----------



## Ziya (Dec 26, 2008)

LOl me too Monica!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been trying to placate myself recreating the Kim Kardashian one...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soo sad..come back already please???
We can haz Monica toot's?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 28, 2008)

Hahaha I will do a few looks soon its been months since I haven't. Been busy with life. I have a few new ideas so keep a look out


----------

